# Wheel Thread



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Can we get a thread started here of wheels?
Include upclose pic, pic of entire car with wheels, brand size and tire size please.


Im thinking of buying some wheels for my 71 Lemans and Id like to see some of you guys wheels before I get some.


----------

